# Collectible?



## speedoflight (Jun 23, 2003)

Anyone able to tell me what a very old flashlight is worth? It is small 4" long and marked on the end "Dragon Head Brand" with some chinese characters. The dry cell inside is "everlight" Shanghi China. The glass in the end is beveled and set into the case like a watch crystal. The end of the case turns and moves in and out to focus the beam. I got this lite from a good friend who is dead now and he got it along with some other war souvineers on Tarawa when he helped liberate that island from the Japanese in WWll. I placed 2 lithium cells for my surefire 6p into it and it works perfectly as well, light from the distant past. Thanks for any info.


----------



## shankus (Jun 30, 2003)

Here is an excellent site on old flashlights:
The Flashlight Museum 

If you can't find it on the site, I bet you could email him. He wrote a book on collecting vintage flashlights, so he would probably know.


----------



## FlashlightMuseum (Jul 25, 2003)

You may want to try asking [email protected] - he's an antique flashlight nut.


----------

